# Breeders in yorkshire



## Gedster (May 30, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a good quality breeder in the yorkshire area were we can visit.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Gedster,

I thought you might find the below check-list useful:

I have copied my post below from another thread but I think it is relevant for you in your search for a healthy happy puppy:-

The choices you must make are whether to buy a rescue dog, a cheap 'back street' bred puppy, a pup from a hobby breeder (some are very experienced and some are not so) or from a licenced professional breeder with testimonials and a reputation to protect. 

We ourselves always recommend that buyers do more than just surf the internet. We say go and view at least 2 if not 3 breeders. Never take your cheque book and be prepared to walk away to give yourself time to think rationally. Any reputable breeder will not do 'hard sell'. We understand that finding the right puppy is paramount to you being a happy owner at the end of the day, happy owners make happy dogs.

Prices do vary but remember there are a lot of costs involved in raising a puppy to the highest, healthiest standard. 
Quality breeding mums carry a premium themselves.
Breeding dogs should have relevant health checks by vets.
Breeding dogs need worming, flea treatment and vaccinating. 
Breeding dogs need good kenneling and vet care.
Breeding dogs need premium food, which costs.
Pups must have the best heated housing.
Pups must be wormed every two weeks from two weeks old.
Pups must be kept clear of fleas, ticks, mites and ear mites.
Pups need best quality weaning food.
Pups must be socialized before they are 8 weeks old.
Ideally pups should be microchipped and have their first vaccination before leaving the breeder at 8 weeks old.

****** The most important factor you need to concentrate on is which 'type' of cockapoo suits you and your lifestyle best so you must be sure what the adult cockapoo will be like. The purchase price should be secondary. In our experience you get 60% of the end result from mum. So you need to meet and like her too.

Happy hunting.

Stephen x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

have you tried breeders online, epupz, and pets4homes


----------



## Gedster (May 30, 2011)

Thank you Stephen that is really helpful you are on our list to contact with another but was wanting to see if there was anyone nearer home too.


----------

